# What to Use For a Hog Pen?



## CowboyClayt (Feb 28, 2019)

I am wanting to build a fence to contain hogs, but I'm not sure what to use... I am not using electric at this time. 

Can I use cattle panels? Hog panels? Woven wire? 

I have heard that hog panels are too short, cattle panels are too small, and woven wire I don't know much about it. Could I use cattle panels and then put welded wire or some other type of small fencing at the bottom? Will the pigs break through cattle panels? 

Thanks!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 28, 2019)

CowboyClayt said:


> Could I use cattle panels and then put welded wire or some other type of small fencing at the bottom?


No, no, no, no, no....no welded wire...don't ask me how I know, lol.  You could, however, do it if you added hot wire - but if you added hot wire you wouldn't need the welded wire. 

Regular cattle panels have large openings at the bottom so if you were putting a piglet in there they could walk right through...don't ask me  how I know this either.

I have hog panels and I also have cattle panels WITH hot wire.  Either set up would work.  If it were me, and I only wanted to contain hogs - I'd use a hog panel.  If I wanted the pen to do double duty to contain any other animals - I'd use cattle panels and hot wire.


----------



## CowboyClayt (Feb 28, 2019)

frustratedearthmother said:


> No, no, no, no, no....no welded wire...don't ask me how I know, lol.  You could, however, do it if you added hot wire - but if you added hot wire you wouldn't need the welded wire.
> 
> Regular cattle panels have large openings at the bottom so if you were putting a piglet in there they could walk right through...don't ask me  how I know this either.
> 
> I have hog panels and I also have cattle panels WITH hot wire.  Either set up would work.  If it were me, and I only wanted to contain hogs - I'd use a hog panel.  If I wanted the pen to do double duty to contain any other animals - I'd use cattle panels and hot wire.



So the hogs won't  get over the hog panels? It just seems so short! Thanks for the info!


----------



## CowboyClayt (Feb 28, 2019)

Would the combo panels work from red brand?


----------



## Baymule (Feb 28, 2019)

Yes a  hog can go right over a hog panel. This is my set up.
The blue barrel is for water and has a hog nipple poking through the wire. They can't knock it over and I don't have to go in the pen to find the water tub.







The metal feeder is secured to the wall.






We can put feed in the metal feeder from outside the Pig Palace. 






There is a blue barrel in the corner that we can put soured corn in, through the "window".


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 28, 2019)

I've never had a hog go over a hog panel - but I figure it's happened somewhere, somehow.  I have some pigs that can jump a two foot high divider.  

I can't find specs on the combo panel, but if it's the one with smaller spacing on the bottom and as tall as a regular cattle panel that would be a good choice.  I have some of those too and I love them.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 28, 2019)

This is another example of a hog pen. I got my inspiration on building my Pig Palace, from @Simpleterrier 

https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/hog-pen-remodel.37928/

Here are more pictures of his hog pen

https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/baymules-pigs-2017-2018.36803/page-5


----------



## Baymule (Feb 28, 2019)

I used non climb horse wire on my pig pen, mostly because I had a roll of it. But I like the hog panel idea with a strong wood rail above it.


----------



## CowboyClayt (Mar 1, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Yes a  hog can go right over a hog panel. This is my set up.
> The blue barrel is for water and has a hog nipple poking through the wire. They can't knock it over and I don't have to go in the pen to find the water tub.
> 
> 
> ...


Love the water system. I might have to try that this year! Is that welded wire or woven wire for the fence?


----------



## CowboyClayt (Mar 1, 2019)

CowboyClayt said:


> Love the water system. I might have to try that this year! Is that welded wire or woven wire for the fence?


Oops... just noticed you said you used the horse wire.


----------



## CowboyClayt (Mar 1, 2019)

frustratedearthmother said:


> I've never had a hog go over a hog panel - but I figure it's happened somewhere, somehow.  I have some pigs that can jump a two foot high divider.
> 
> I can't find specs on the combo panel, but if it's the one with smaller spacing on the bottom and as tall as a regular cattle panel that would be a good choice.  I have some of those too and I love them.


Thanks for the comment. Here is the link to the different types of panels from Red Brand. Let me know which you use... It sounds like the combo one.


----------



## CowboyClayt (Mar 1, 2019)

Do you think it matters to move the fence to a new location each year due to parasites and new forage?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 1, 2019)

I think the combo panels would be great!  


CowboyClayt said:


> Do you think it matters to move the fence to a new location each year due to parasites and new forage?


Are you planning on keeping breeders or just feeding out a couple of pigs each year?  If you're keeping breeders year round then of course it would be great if you could move them around - but what a lot of work!  I guess a lot of it depends on the size of your pen.  If you're just keeping feeders for a few months and then sending them to slaughter I don't think  you'd need to worry about it.


----------



## CowboyClayt (Mar 1, 2019)

frustratedearthmother said:


> I think the combo panels would be great!
> 
> Are you planning on keeping breeders or just feeding out a couple of pigs each year?  If you're keeping breeders year round then of course it would be great if you could move them around - but what a lot of work!  I guess a lot of it depends on the size of your pen.  If you're just keeping feeders for a few months and then sending them to slaughter I don't think  you'd need to worry about it.


I am just buying new piglets each year. So I guess I don't need to move anything around. Yeah, moving pallets is...well...work! And I have about 50+/- of them that get moved each year. Another reason to use the panels.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 1, 2019)

Welded wire is garbage. I wouldn't use it on anything.


----------



## CowboyClayt (Mar 2, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Welded wire is garbage. I wouldn't use it on anything.


Ok! It's not my favorite, but I use it for my chicken run and garden fence, and I like it.


----------



## Simpleterrier (Mar 2, 2019)

Hog panels and hot wire


----------



## LMK17 (Mar 8, 2019)

I really like electrified netting for our pigs. We have a couple acre woodlot, and we let the pigs root awhile in one area and then move them to a new paddock. The netting is inexpensive and easy--ish to move (I can do it alone; two people is better). The pigs also really respect it.


----------



## CowboyClayt (Mar 8, 2019)

Can you give me a link to the fencing you bought?



LMK17 said:


> I really like electrified netting for our pigs. We have a couple acre woodlot, and we let the pigs root awhile in one area and then move them to a new paddock. The netting is inexpensive and easy--ish to move (I can do it alone; two people is better). The pigs also really respect it. View attachment 59206


----------



## LMK17 (Mar 8, 2019)

Here ya go: https://www.premier1supplies.com/hogs_pigs/fencing.php?fence_id=132


----------



## CowboyClayt (Mar 9, 2019)

LMK17 said:


> Here ya go: https://www.premier1supplies.com/hogs_pigs/fencing.php?fence_id=132


Thanks!


----------



## CowboyClayt (Apr 22, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Welded wire is garbage. I wouldn't use it on anything.


So I bought the Combo panels, and am now building the fence. Do I need to do anything fancy in the corners? or just connect the panels to a t-post? How far apart to space the t-posts? I'm thinking 1 post every 8 feet.

Thanks!


----------



## CowboyClayt (Apr 22, 2019)

frustratedearthmother said:


> I think the combo panels would be great!
> 
> Are you planning on keeping breeders or just feeding out a couple of pigs each year?  If you're keeping breeders year round then of course it would be great if you could move them around - but what a lot of work!  I guess a lot of it depends on the size of your pen.  If you're just keeping feeders for a few months and then sending them to slaughter I don't think  you'd need to worry about it.


So I bought the Combo panels, and am now building the fence. Do I need to do anything fancy in the corners? or just connect the panels to a t-post? How far apart to space the t-posts? I'm thinking 1 post every 8 feet.

Thanks!


----------



## Baymule (Apr 22, 2019)

Corners, you might want to use a solid wood post and sink it deep. T-post every 8 feet would be good. What are the dimensions of the pen you are building? Will the pigs have a shelter and shade? 

  You are getting started!


----------



## CowboyClayt (Apr 22, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Corners, you might want to use a solid wood post and sink it deep. T-post every 8 feet would be good. What are the dimensions of the pen you are building? Will the pigs have a shelter and shade?
> 
> You are getting started!



Well, I just finished putting the fence up...so a little late for wood posts.  I just got a little impatient...

I have just made the whole fence out of pallets in the past, do you think it would work to surround the corner of the fence with pallets as a brace?

It's 32' x 32'. Yes, I will build the shade/shelter soon.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 22, 2019)

What kind of bracing did you use for the corners? If all you have for a corner is a single T-post, it may not be very sturdy. Is this going to be a temporary pen or a permanent one? 

I looked for a good picture of my corners for the hog pen, but I don't have any, it's dark and I'm not going out there with a flashlight to take a picture. LOL So I found a picture of a corner when we were building fence.


----------



## CowboyClayt (Apr 23, 2019)

Baymule said:


> What kind of bracing did you use for the corners? If all you have for a corner is a single T-post, it may not be very sturdy. Is this going to be a temporary pen or a permanent one?
> 
> I looked for a good picture of my corners for the hog pen, but I don't have any, it's dark and I'm not going out there with a flashlight to take a picture. LOL So I found a picture of a corner when we were building fence.



On the pallet pig pen, it was just pallets.
On this one, it's currently just a t-post, but I'm thinking that won't be strong enough. 
I'm using it for about 6 months...


----------



## Baymule (Apr 23, 2019)

CowboyClayt said:


> On the pallet pig pen, it was just pallets.
> On this one, it's currently just a t-post, but I'm thinking that won't be strong enough.
> I'm using it for about 6 months...


I like your idea of reinforcing it with pallets on the corners. That ought to hold it just fine. 

Pigs are in a class of their own. Some would tear down a brick wall. We bought a 820 pound boar that was in a welded wire crap of a pen. He could have walked right through it if he wanted. We kept him 45 days, fed him soured corn, hay and boiled eggs. The pork chops hung off a plate. Hanging weight was 506 pounds. We got a LOT of meat!


----------



## CowboyClayt (Apr 24, 2019)

Baymule said:


> I like your idea of reinforcing it with pallets on the corners. That ought to hold it just fine.
> 
> Pigs are in a class of their own. Some would tear down a brick wall. We bought a 820 pound boar that was in a welded wire crap of a pen. He could have walked right through it if he wanted. We kept him 45 days, fed him soured corn, hay and boiled eggs. The pork chops hung off a plate. Hanging weight was 506 pounds. We got a LOT of meat!


Awesome. Do you think I should do it on the inside or the outside of the pen? 

That's crazy! Was the meat really fatty?


----------



## Baymule (Apr 24, 2019)

Here's the thread.

https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/baymules-500-pound-boar.38333/

The meat wasn't fatty as much as it was marbled with fat and VERY good.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 24, 2019)

1 pork chop in the skillet at a time.







1 pork chop covers the whole plate. When I cook them, my husband and I split one.






Since I had rendered lard from previous hogs and had plenty of quart jars of snowy white lard, I gave Wilbur's fat to a friend.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 24, 2019)

Put the pallets on the outside of the pen so the pigs don't chew on them. What breed of hog are you getting? I prefer to get heritage breeds, the modern day "lean" hogs meat is dry and tasteless to me. The heritage breeds take a little longer to finish, but the meat is marble with fat, usually darker in color and has FLAVOR.


----------



## CowboyClayt (May 22, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Put the pallets on the outside of the pen so the pigs don't chew on them. What breed of hog are you getting? I prefer to get heritage breeds, the modern day "lean" hogs meat is dry and tasteless to me. The heritage breeds take a little longer to finish, but the meat is marble with fat, usually darker in color and has FLAVOR.


I bought pigs that were a mix between two different kinds. Can't remember what off the top of my head... hampton-something maybe?
Payed $75 each (female, all they had left) for 3 of them and they are about 70 pounds. Hoping they turn out well, especially since I have 3 new customers for pork!


----------



## Baymule (May 23, 2019)

Hampshire probably. Sounds like a good buy. Post pictures!


----------

